
Potential of an Indoor Plant on the Desk for Reducing Office Workers’ Stress - rajnathani
https://journals.ashs.org/horttech/view/journals/horttech/aop/article-10.21273-HORTTECH04427-19/article-10.21273-HORTTECH04427-19.xml
======
recrudesce
Yes, cos the last thing I want is the ADDED stress of trying to keep a bloody
plant alive while I'm trying to work...

